# Elwood, 'World's Ugliest Dog', Dies



## buddyrevell (Nov 13, 2013)

RIP. Maybe he was "ugly", but left a beautiful example behind.

_"When this 'angel' boy came into my life, he has worked tirelessly on behalf of homeless and abused animals everywhere," wrote Quigley. "Elwood has traveled extensively appearing at over 200 events raising hundreds of thousands of dollars for innumerable rescue groups and non-profit animal organizations."
_

Elwood, Worlds Ugliest Dog, Dies - ABC News


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Awww bless him..

RIP Elwood.


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

aww little love 
He reminds me of a gremlin though!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Aww RIP Elwood.. x


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Rest in Peace Elwood x


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Sleep tight Elwood x


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't think he was "ugly".

Ugliness, like beauty, is in the perception of the beholder...


----------



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

buddyrevell said:


> RIP. Maybe he was "ugly", but left a beautiful example behind.
> 
> _"When this 'angel' boy came into my life, he has worked tirelessly on behalf of homeless and abused animals everywhere," wrote Quigley. "Elwood has traveled extensively appearing at over 200 events raising hundreds of thousands of dollars for innumerable rescue groups and non-profit animal organizations."
> _
> ...


he might be the ugliest dog in the world but what his done and his owners I admire... giving help to those in need is truly made him beautiful  So long elwood, you will be missed....


----------

